# Amd registry tweaks on a laptop w/ RX 460 3dmark performance boost



## notebooker (Oct 12, 2020)

I wanted to see how much performance could be gained from editing AMD registry values on my dell inspiron 5576 gaming laptop with an RX 460. I found out some interesting things that might be able to be used on other AMD cards as well.

Specs

dell 5576 gaming notebook
AMD A10 9630P CPU
8gb single channel ram
500gb SSD
RX 460 4gb DDR5 (Adrenalin 2020, Ver. 20.9.2)
Windows 7 64bit Professional OS

I used sky diver on 3dmark to benchmark. Initial stock results gave a score of between 11,600 and 11,650 and a graphics score of between 18,400 to 18,666.

currently, my highest benchmark is 11,841 and a graphics score of 19,441. The graphics score increase is a bit crazy. I compared my score to other results ordered by single channel ram and a single RX 460

Number 4 from the top has a graphics score of 19,325 OC'd to 1220 on the core and 1750 on the memory... I forgot to mention something, all of my scores were on the stock clocks of 1053 core and 1500 mem, the fact is, everytime I tried to overclock the score would tank by 100 points or more. I did a bit more testing and realised that just enabling unofficial overclocking mode in MSI afterburner tanks the score by 100 points alone.

Would any of you guys know why an overclock would tank performance that hard? and if any of the registry edits that increased performance could be used on desktop drivers or windows 10? I'm a bit confused at how much performance can be gained from stock clocks and registry edits, obviously if the values could be used on the same drivers on windows 10 it could be super useful for optimising drivers performance.

I honestly dont know enough so thats why I posted and wanted to know more about why my graphics score is competing with overclocked desktop cards for graphics scores on 3dmark 

Oh, if anyone has this laptop, get off win10 and downgrade, I gained between 150-200 points on that alone  download the newest laptop drivers from AMD and I can post the registry values if anyones interested

Cheers, alex


----------

